# Nissan X-trail qr25 no spark



## kobusHwYW3 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi there I have a 2002 Nissan X-trail 2.5 petrol 4x4 qr25 and did a engine swap. Placed all my parts over and trying to start it sounds like it wants to start but just cranking. I checked the following. All relays and fuses, earth's, fuel pump working and got nice pressure, changed the plugs,checked ecu codes and found 0335 (crankshaft position sensor) replaced both crank and cam sensors and still nothing. Cleared the code and got 0000 ( no faults found) still nothing! Checked the throttle body and it work fine! I'm busy pulling all my hair out! The little I got! Lol. Then I went trouble shooting and checked the coil packs getting between 7 and 8 ohms on them. Checked the coil plugs and got earth and 12 volt on them checked for puls wile cranking and found a intermittent puls. That explains the flooding! Then I thought it could be the nats and got it checked out and recoded with a new key! No luck! Still have 0000 on the ecu! Pls help!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wish I could help, but by the sounds of things you know a lot more about it than I. Hopefully someone will be able to help you.


----------



## kobusHwYW3 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hope so to!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

- Make sure all engine harness grounds are secure.
- To make sure the engine is good mechanically, perform a compression test on all cylinders. Standard: 181 psi, minimum: 154 psi.
- Test each ignition coil by pulling them out of the head. Lay each one on the valve cover and plug in a spare spark plug. Ground the base of the plug with a jumper wire to the block. Spin the engine to look for a good spark. Do this with each coil.
- Squirt some starter fluid into the throttle valve. If the engine starts up for a few seconds, then there's a problem with fuel delivery.
- Tee in a fuel pressure gauge to the input fuel line. Turn on the ignition to the run position. The pressure should be somewhere around 51 psi. The input fuel line might use a "quick connector"; if so you can install the Fuel Pressure Adapter J-44321-6 kit which includes the tee for a gauge.


----------



## kobusHwYW3 (Aug 24, 2014)

Done all of that cleared the codes and still noting! Starting to think that it might be the ecu! Any thoughts?


----------



## kobusHwYW3 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nobody here to help me?


----------



## kobusHwYW3 (Aug 24, 2014)

Update! Send the ecu in to get checked out and and thay found nothing wrong with it! Now I'm lost for words! Don't know where els to look! Need help urgent!


----------



## Zoyal deen (Dec 13, 2020)

Any luck bro.
I have got exact same problem? Lol


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

rogoman said:


> Make sure all engine harness grounds are secure.
> To make sure the engine is good mechanically, perform a compression test on all cylinders. Standard: 181 psi, minimum: 154 psi.
> Test each ignition coil by pulling them out of the head. Lay each one on the valve cover and plug in a spare spark plug. Ground the base of the plug with a jumper wire to the block. Spin the engine to look for a good spark. Do this with each coil.
> Squirt some starter fluid into the throttle valve. If the engine starts up for a few seconds, then there's a problem with fuel delivery.
> Tee in a fuel pressure gauge to the input fuel line. Turn on the ignition to the run position. The pressure should be somewhere around 51 psi. The input fuel line might use a "quick connector"; if so you can install the Fuel Pressure Adapter J-44321-6 kit which includes the tee for a gauge.


If you've performed the above tests, what were your results? Fuel delivery failure or no ignition on all coil packs? Please post your results.


----------

